

How Chrome & Firefox are Winning the Browser War - Cheating with Version Numbers - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/chrome-firefox-browser-wars-cheating-version-numbering-1832
Several weeks ago, Mozilla released its Firefox browser 5.0. Being a techie and a geek that I am, I hurried to download the beta version and try it out. To my surprise, I downloaded the 4.x edition. Or so I thought.
======
cincinnatus
Normal people, and guess what guys that isn't us, don't care about or even
notice version numbers.

Chrome is winning by getting a lot of people to try it, and then being a
better experience than the persons old browser. Doesn't sound like cheating to
me.

------
bretthopper
This article is beyond useless. Firefox and Chrome are winning the browser
wars by making a better browser. Part of that is constantly updating and
improving which are the source of version numbers.

